# Waterfront Music Festival May 14-16, 2010



## heliodorus04

No meaningful disrespect intended, but since I've never heard of the Sawatch festival, or the Mishawaka amphitheater, I have absolutely no clue where this is. And the website link is completely devoid of information. So now I'm just sort of annoyed.


----------



## River Malt

The festival was just announced today so the details will be rolling in soon. The Sawatch bluegrass festival was in Buena Vista last summer and the Mishawaka ampitheatre is on the Cache La Poudre River west of Fort Collins.

Sorry for the annoyance! Have a good one!


----------



## Jensjustduckie

Will they be throwing rocks at boaters again? If so I'm not going.

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/incident-at-the-mish-26407.html


----------



## River Malt

I hope not!


----------



## River Malt

Discount pass ($79) for three days worth of concert and free camping passes on sale through 3/9/10. Price may go up after that but maybe not???


----------



## MountainSuz

I'm in! Thanks for the heads up - looks like a great lineup and a perfect place to start the summer ~

Are we to just trust that we get that free camping spot with the three day pass? I didn't get anything with the paypal confirmation that assures me, but they do state it on the fest website...


----------



## River Malt

These guys are pretty low key; they won't stiff you on the camping. You could always email Travis or give him a call for more details. I'll see you there!!


----------



## River Malt

The initial schedule for the show and some additional details (Camping details, single day passes, etc.) are now available on the website. Hope to see some buzzards at the show!

http://www.waterfrontmusicfestival.net/index.php


----------



## Stiff N' Wett

Wahoo!! Jam it up the Poudre! I'll be there!


----------



## River Malt

See you all at the show! Get ur dancin' shoes on! Should be a good time!


----------



## MountainSuz

lookin' forward to a great lineup in the sunshine! we've got a substantial part of a kickball team that may....just may...rival the polish contention....


----------



## River Malt

Let's do that Suz!


----------

